# Kirk's Blue Rilis and Red Rilis, vid added



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Blue Rili Vid: 




Hi Fellow members:

I will be attending the VAHS meeting on the 14th of March at 7PM at the Vancouver Aquarium.

Any members interested in looking at my strains of Blue and Red Rilis are invited to stop by.

Yours truly,
Kirk


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

just out of curiousity, where did you get your strains from?


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

I got my initial strain from my Red Rilis. I have been breeding them for about 2 years and would get a couple of Blues every month...Then last summer I added a Blue Rilis strain from Thomas...which are I guess Franks. The males seem to be more blue than the females. I initially had some problems with red markings on legs and a few red dots on the body. However, after I separated them out the red coloring stopped.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

ic ic... thats interesting to know. thanks for the info...


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

also what substrate are you using?


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

I am using 1/2 ADA africana and 1/2 ADA amazonia...tend to level the PH at about 6.4-6.6 and I use the full line of Mosura products. I have tried using Fluvial Shrimp Stratum but found it to be an inferior product and dumped it out of my tanks.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

They look great Kirk!


----------

